# Home Security Camera Setup



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I bought a Geeni Sentry floodlight/camera for the back of our house and it works pretty good. I decided to buy another one for the front of the house. I can't seem to get the second one to work with the Genni app I already downloaded. Anyone have any experience with this set up. I have an android phone.

The light is blinking red but it will not read the code thing.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

BigJim said:


> I bought a Geeni Sentry floodlight/camera for the back of our house and it works pretty good. I decided to buy another one for the front of the house. I can't seem to get the second one to work with the Genni app I already downloaded. Anyone have any experience with this set up. I have an android phone.
> 
> The light is blinking red but it will not read the code thing.



I don't know much.

But things all need to be programmed, and " introduced" to each other.

Does the instruction sheet have any troubleshooting tips?

ED


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

The instructions given don't want to work on my phone for some reason. It worked when I set it up for the first camera, but won't now.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

BigJim said:


> The instructions given don't want to work on my phone for some reason. It worked when I set it up for the first camera, but won't now.



Do they both operate at the same frequency?

Maybe the model is different, with different programming.

Just guessing blind.


ED


----------



## GrayHair (Apr 9, 2015)

Terminology here is generic and may differ from brand to brand.

Getting any device to view a camera directly requires a good bit of IT savvy, so cameras come knowing to send video to a server operated by or for the manufacturer. The app knows to get video from this server but there is connection missing. An account.

The server uses the account to direct video from *your camera* to the app on *your phone*. Have you added the new camera to your account?


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

GrayHair said:


> Terminology here is generic and may differ from brand to brand.
> 
> Getting any device to view a camera directly requires a good bit of IT savvy, so cameras come knowing to send video to a server operated by or for the manufacturer. The app knows to get video from this server but there is connection missing. An account.
> 
> The server uses the account to direct video from *your camera* to the app on *your phone*. Have you added the new camera to your account?


I have tried over and over but when I get to the part where the camera has to read the OR (or what ever the square jumbled thing is) it won't do anything. I have climbed up the ladder several times and placed the phone with the square thing 6-8 inches away but so far all it does is blink red. The first camera was easy to set up but this one, which is the exact same brand camera just won't. I bought these cameras several months apart.
I appreciate your help.


----------



## GrayHair (Apr 9, 2015)

Usually when you are taking a picture of a QR code with your phone, it takes you to a website. If it doesn't, you may not have the QR app on your phone. You should be able to test this by reading a different QR code from something else.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

For some reason I found the wifi signal isn't very strong out there. I have an extender within 15 feet of the camera and still it won't pick up. I am just about to give up on it. Thanks a ton for your help, I really do appreciate it a lot.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

BigJim said:


> For some reason I found the wifi signal isn't very strong out there. I have an extender within 15 feet of the camera and still it won't pick up. I am just about to give up on it. Thanks a ton for your help, I really do appreciate it a lot.



Is there a massive signal block in that area, A stone wall, or maybe a big tree, building next door, or billboard blocking the direct to a tower.

Maybe you can add an antenna on the other side of home to this camera, or any other easy solution.


ED


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Ed, I just gave up last night after fooling with it most of the day. I am thinking the extender we bought isn't working too good. I can pick up wifi in my shop out back now and the rear camera works, most of the time. It was offline this morning so something is messed up. Our router is pretty old for a router, so that may be the problem. We have a 1 Gig service here and I ran a speed test last night, while it was lower than usual it still should have been enough. Our download was 235.45 Mbps and upload was 423.30 Mbps.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

BigJim said:


> Ed, I just gave up last night after fooling with it most of the day. I am thinking the extender we bought isn't working too good. I can pick up wifi in my shop out back now and the rear camera works, most of the time. It was offline this morning so something is messed up. Our router is pretty old for a router, so that may be the problem. We have a 1 Gig service here and I ran a speed test last night, while it was lower than usual it still should have been enough. Our download was 235.45 Mbps and upload was 423.30 Mbps.



Just in case you don't know: Speed tests are from the device to some point and are not indicative of actual service at the device. Older routers may not have dual band capability and modern cameras may need that (depends on the model).


----------



## GrayHair (Apr 9, 2015)

It might be congestion. Not chest congestion, but congestion on the radio channels your WLAN is using. Most devices operating in the 2.4 GHz band ship set for channels 1, 6 or 11. Consequently, these are the most used channels.

I live in a neighborhood of roughly 1200 square foot homes separated by 1-2 driveway widths. A few minutes ago (Sunday morning), I ran a utility and found 24 wireless networks. Some, like a business that's closed today, has only 1 device. But others have up to 17 wireless devices.

So you need to find out how many devices are on each channel. You can download something like *WifiInfoView* (Win7/8/10) which presents plenty of information and has added features. Or just use the utility explained in the attached document to get a feel for the WLANs "in the air".

*EDIT*: Added link


----------



## masterchief117 (May 21, 2021)

Thank you very much for sharing and I appreciate the information I will try to find out more.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

GrayHair said:


> It might be congestion. Not chest congestion, but congestion on the radio channels your WLAN is using. Most devices operating in the 2.4 GHz band ship set for channels 1, 6 or 11. Consequently, these are the most used channels.
> 
> I live in a neighborhood of roughly 1200 square foot homes separated by 1-2 driveway widths. A few minutes ago (Sunday morning), I ran a utility and found 24 wireless networks. Some, like a business that's closed today, has only 1 device. But others have up to 17 wireless devices.
> 
> ...


I don't know how this post slipped by me but it did. Thanks G H


----------



## masterchief117 (May 21, 2021)

Thanks again for the info. I checked everything and found it. Everything is just super.


----------

